# quattro GmbH Unveils SP4T Spec Customer Race Program Based on Audi TT RS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In a surprise late season move, Audi has pulled the wraps off of a customer race program centered around its aluminum TT RS sports coupe. Built to VLN SP 4T specs, the car will do several more races in that series in the hands of Raeoder Motorsport who has some experience in VLN and at the 24 Hours of Nurburgring with TT and A3-based racers.

Here's the press copy released form Audi as part of a DTM announcement.



> At the same time that the DTM competes at Hockenheim the customer sport program of AUDI AG that was launched with the Audi R8 LMS will probably feature an additional vehicle: at the last two rounds of the Endurance Championship Nürburgring on October 16 and 30, Team Raeder Motorsport will contest the SP 4T class with the prototype of an Audi TT RS that is jointly developed by the Technical Development (TE) and Production divisions of AUDI AG and quattro GmbH. In the test races the vehicle, which spearheads a potential modular customer sport concept based on the TT, will be driven by Marc Hennerici and Christopher Mies. Audi thereby responds to the high demand by customers wishing to use the TT and other vehicles of the brand in motorsport.
> 
> The prototype uses a five-cylinder TFSI engine and features racing-specific new developments in the areas of the body, suspension and aerodynamics. In addition, the team was able to adopt some components from the R8 LMS in order to make maximum use of synergies.












Unlike previous DTM and Nurburgring run first-gen TTs built and run by Abt Sportsline, the new TT RS keeps the wheelbase of the production car though it gains some wicked looking fender flares to cover a wider track and picks up components from the R8 LMS racecar and even pieces like the carbon fiber rearview mirrors from the upcoming Audi R8 GT.

No additional teams have yet been announced.

See more photos of the car in our photo gallery linked below.

* Photo Gallery *


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks like DSG/S-Tronic and most likely FWD only.
4WD not aloud in VLN racing so far i know.


----------



## zaik141 (Oct 11, 2010)

The above thought is smart and doesn’t require any further addition. It’s perfect thought from my side.
===================================================
zaik
<a href="http://www.backup-sensor.com" rel="dofollow">parking sensors</a>


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Love it!


----------

